# Nominations Contractor Of The Quarter (1st Quarter 2015)



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are opening nominations for our Contractor Of The Quarter (1st Quarter 2015) today so let's get this started!

Nominations will be accepted until *January 31, 2015* after which we will total up the top 5 member nominations for a final vote. 

The Contractor of the Quarter will receive the following: http://www.contractortalk.com/contractor-of-the-month/index.php


*$1000 eGift Card* and ContractorTalk swag*
*Featured in our Newsletter*
*A custom badge in the community*
*Listed in our Contractor of the Quarter page​*

_*If you prefer, we can send $1,000 to your PayPal account._

The best thing about this community is the wisdom, experience, and support shared. Without this professional camaraderie and mentorship there would be no purpose to ContractorTalk. The Contractor of the Quarter program gives you the opportunity to say, “Thank You!” to your fellow members of ContractorTalk who have helped you make the most out of your profession.

*With that said, who is the first ContractorTalk member that comes to mind whom you respect, appreciate, and who exemplifies professional prowess? That’s who you should nominate.*

*To Qualify:*
- Nominees must have a minimum of 250 posts in the community.
- Nominees must be willing to provide a picture (business logo is fine) and a unique biography. Failing to provide these in a timely manner will disqualify the nomination so you may want to start working on your stories now just in case! 

*See Examples of Featured Contractor Biographies Here:*
- http://www.contractortalk.com/members/contractortalk-104355/activity/blogs

*Additional Notes: *
- You can only win Contractor of the Quarter one time per year.
- Each member can only nominate *ONE* member per voting cycle.
- We, the ContractorTalk Staff, reserve the right to screen all nominees.
- As members of the community, moderators are also eligible for nomination.

Let the nominations begin! :thumbup:

*Added Note:* Please provide the exact username of the member you choose to nominate. If you have the link to their profile that will help me as well.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Is this open for the past CT of the month winners?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

overanalyze said:


> Is this open for the past CT of the month winners?


You can only win once per year.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, then. Since it's a new year... :jester:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, then. Since it's a new year... :jester:


You are not eligible again until a full year has passed from the date you won. Sorry.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry Cricket....can we get past winners again?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Did Robie win? I choose him.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Any past winner has the badge over his avatar. Since all of the winners so far tend to post pretty frequently, it shouldn't be too hard to find one of those posts and look to see if the guy you have in mind already has The Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

No badges on the app though Tin...


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

overanalyze said:


> No badges on the app though Tin...


Previous winners....

*Paul of Peck Drywall & Painting*
May 2014

*John of TX Remodeling Systems*
June 2014

*Tom Struble Siding Co*
July 2014

*Leo G of LRG WoodCrafting*
August 2014

*Mike of MLW Construction*
September 2014

*Tinstaafl*
October 2014

*Hardwood Floors by Randy*
November 2014

*Warren of 6-8-10 Construction*
December 2014


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie......seconded.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd like to nominate Yanni, aka CityDecks. His operation is impeccable and he doesn't chat much but provides extremely well thought out advice and backs it up.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Pinwheel.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Robbie seconded.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in for Robie


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I vote Robie as well. He's a stand up guy that's for sure.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm gonna throw TNTSERVICES into the list. As argumentative as Rob can be, he seems to really care about his clients & his quality of work.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Griz


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Griz


John, Thank you for the nomination.

I would much rather see a REAL working guy get the win.

Yea, I am semi retired sorta of maybe part time...whistling..:laughing:

Not that I wouldn't appreciate the win I am comfortable and would like to see someone else reap the benefits.....:thumbsup:


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Tnt


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Joasis


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie has my vote ! I wish he would run for President!! :thumbup: :whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^^^I nominate this guy^^^^^

Blacktop is very knowledgeable and passionate about his work. Plus the drywall guys always get the shaft anyway.:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> ^^^^^I nominate this guy^^^^^
> 
> Blacktop is very knowledgeable and passionate about his work. Plus the drywall guys always get the shaft anyway.:laughing:


Thanks Frank ! I decline tho! 

I've been In last place my whole life! 1 don't want ya'll to make It official ! :laughing:


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I will second TNTSERVICES.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Who is Mister January?

Did we quit doing the monthly and just go to quarterly? 

I want some kind of explanation. 

Do you have to be a moderator?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Thanks Frank ! I decline tho!
> 
> I've been In last place my whole life! 1 don't want ya'll to make It official ! :laughing:


You sure?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

knucklehead said:


> Who is Mister January?
> 
> Did we quit doing the monthly and just go to quarterly?
> 
> ...


I announced the change back in December. If you have any questions about the change please feel free to ask in the following thread.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f45/announcement-changes-contractor-month-program-157474/

No, you do not need to be a moderator.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Griz, TxElectrician and a couple other guys (Blacktop and another) on my personal list declined. I took the remaining three names and put them in my ball cap. Same way i made my original list of 10, 4 of which have won! Too many great guys and gals here to pick one.. 

Pulled EthanB this time. Dude is as solid as they come by my estimation. He is a true professional, and he offers level headed advice and is a good businessman and example for business people and contractors. Ive re thought many issues and practices from his posts.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yes Ethan and overanalyze:thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Yup, I'm gonna have to go with Ethan also. Always giving great advice and that advice always shows a commitment to quality control, great business practices and keeping a customer satisfied.

I also am going to decline the nomination. I appreciate the gesture but know some of that is from the Toys For Tots program, which is really my pleasure to help out with. I really appreciate it but would rather see someone in the contracting trenches everyday get it. 

I'm a handyman type of guy that can build you some pretty nice cabinets. I take a lot of pride in every job I do and make sure my customers are pleased with the results.

So, thanks guys but let's keep this real.

Again, Ethan gets my vote.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Robie said:


> I also am going to decline the nomination. I appreciate the gesture but know some of that is from the Toys For Tots program, which is really my pleasure to help out with. I really appreciate it but would rather see someone in the contracting trenches everyday get it.
> 
> I'm a handyman type of guy that can build you some pretty nice cabinets. I take a lot of pride in every job I do and make sure my customers are pleased with the results.
> 
> ...


Are you insane? 

Accept the nomination and say thank you before I kick your butt into next week. If win and don't need the money you can give it to someone who does. Fair enough?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Cricket said:


> Are you insane?
> 
> Accept the nomination and say thank you before I kick your butt into next week. If win and don't need the money you can give it to someone who does. Fair enough?


I said thank you....:laughing:

Seriously....look around. There are guys out there in sub-zero temps putting roofs on. There are guys pouring multi-yards of concrete into perfect structures. There are guys doing stuff with drywall that makes me drool.

I'm changing out toilets, sinks, a little light remodeling, painting, cleaning gutters, washing windows...whatever it takes to pay the bills.
I view this contest as one designed for the folks doing the heavy lifting everyday...not for a handyman that does woodworking.

Thanks for the vote of confidence though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Robie said:


> I said thank you....:laughing:
> 
> Seriously....look around. There are guys out there in sub-zero temps putting roofs on. There are guys pouring multi-yards of concrete into perfect structures. There are guys doing stuff with drywall that makes me drool.
> 
> ...


Look at it any way you want but YOU are NOT withdrawing your nomination. I swear I will tie you down and force you to write a bio so ya might as well get busy doing it now. Anyone who can bring a community of contractors together like you did DESERVES the nomination. If ya win that's great. If ya don't win that's fine too, but let the cards fall where they may. Do I need to go buy rope?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Beside's Rob, I already invested in the graphic for the presidential run...

Think of it as a stepping stone


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I give the nod to Robie as well.

Being a good contractor is not about the size or the difficulty of your work. I feel that it is most about the integrity of the individual.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm all in for robie.


If you don't want the grand when you win you can send it my way


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Robbie:thumbsup:


----------



## John Hyatt (Jan 22, 2007)

Another vote for City Decks.

JonMon


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie has great advice in the construction field, you can tell he's been around a few days. But he also has good advice in other areas as well. He's come to my dogs rescue I don't know how many times. If I guys concern is for kids and animals that speaks volumes about a person right there.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

m2akita said:


> Just to add to the mix I would like to nominate Stephen H (http://www.contractortalk.com/members/stephen-h-73186/). I think his posts on how he runs his business/company have a lot of value. He also has a strong interest in helping those he posts to also.
> 
> EtahB is another easy one that comes to mind


yes..Steve is another great guy:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> Joasis



I'd second that:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh man..TimelessQuality is another i want to nominate..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Hdavis for the win!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

A lot of guys on here deserve the 'top notch contractor' award. And I know several guys have declined in the past and some are declining this go round. 

So I hope for now on, Cricket won't let anyone decline their nomination :thumbsup:

....and with that being said, I want to nominate 'BLACKTOP' 

He's one more hellova drywall man! You guys check him out on You tube. He has the experience of someone twice his age. Great guy.

Not to mention he can finish sheetrock 10 hours a day and shoot the chit with us on CT half the night :laughing:

Rick you the Man! :thumbup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll throw my vote behind blacktop.:thumbup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> I'll throw my vote behind blacktop.:thumbup:


I just read on 'things I hate' thread a while ago where somebody stole all of his tools off the job last night.

His truck laid down on him a couple of weeks ago.

To many bad things happening to a good guy.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Robie said:


> I think you might be mistaken.
> Ever read the comments about "handymen"?:whistling:laughing:
> 
> Thanks guys for all the comments.
> Let's narrow the field and give this to someone deserving.


To quote one of my favorite movies, "deserves got nothing to do with it".

Robie's got my vote.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Clint


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I love that we are nominating so many more this time!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

brickhook said:


> Not to mention he can finish sheetrock 10 hours a day and shoot the chit with us on CT half the night :laughing:


Yeah !! Sometimes that chit hurts !! :whistling 

My son gave me a Kindle this week . I AM NOW MOBILE !! 

I can now stop by the huddle house at lunch time and see what you guys are saying about me!! :laughing: 

Really tho! THANKS for the respect guys! It really means a'lot to me!

But I still don't feel that I'm worthy .. My vote Is for Robie . :thumbsup:


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Hdavis


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Tnt
I think he likes to argue, but in between all that is some pretty good info and knowledge!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Donohue Const said:


> Tnt
> I think he likes to argue, but in between all that is some pretty good info and knowledge!


No I don't! You are so wrong about that! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Donohue Const said:


> Tnt
> I think he likes to argue, but in between all that is some pretty good info and knowledge!


He's Sharp ! There's no doubt about that!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

agreed..he's a prick..:sneaky2:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> agreed..he's a prick..:sneaky2:


He's a sharp prick


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Laugh out loud!! You guys are killing me!!!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Sooner or later he's bound to post up a "go away troll"!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mnld said:


> Sooner or later he's bound to post up a "go away troll"!!


No, I made the first jab in good fun. And they have contributed to the thread. It's when posts are made to solely insult me with no contribution to the thread.

Now move along Troll!

See it's all in good fun. Intent more than content.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, I made the first jab in good fun. And they have contributed to the thread. It's when posts are made to solely insult me with no contribution to the thread.
> 
> Now move along Troll!
> 
> See it's all in good fun. Intent more than content.


LOL I'm out of thanks!! :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> He's Sharp ! There's no doubt about that!


Sharp as a marble


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Oops, sorry! It's "move along troll" not "go away troll" !!

I have to admit , TNT, you were the main reason I checked out CT in the first place. The guys at DWT were talking about this DB on CT that knew everything. 

All in good humor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mnld said:


> Oops, sorry! It's "move along troll" not "go away troll" !!
> 
> I have to admit , TNT, you were the main reason I checked out CT in the first place. The guys at DWT were talking about this DB on CT that knew everything.
> 
> All in good humor.


I honestly don't take it personal and 99.99% of the time am having a good time. Some people say I take it too serious, but in reality I don't take it serious at all. I enjoy challenging others and myself.

Someone said on a thread that is currently active that they enjoy that type of thread because they are the ones that they learn the most from, I agree.

There was another recently that I was called out on using the wrong term for something. I know that I didn't make it up and that I had read it in many places. It made me go back a search for the articles and literature I read it in. I learned even more during that discussion than I did when I originally read the material.

The simple truth is, I love this place!

And I think that I have proven that I am not here to just cause trouble (yes, I said just), but to learn, discuss, debate, argue, laugh and get to know some really good guys. Heck, I am currently talking to three or four guys from around the country just this week that I met here. I love it! No time in history would that have been possible until now.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> No time in history would that have been possible until now.


Amen to that. The information exchange...the camaraderie. It's all pretty amazing.
I'm hooked.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Yeah !! Sometimes that chit hurts !! :whistling
> 
> My son gave me a Kindle this week . I AM NOW MOBILE !!
> 
> ...


We didn't ask if YOU thought you were worthy. A lot of folks think you are :thumbsup:

Vote for whoever you want, but write a bio :thumbsup:

All stand up contractors on the slate, you belong up there too.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> We didn't ask if YOU thought you were worthy. A lot of folks think you are :thumbsup:
> 
> Vote for whoever you want, but write a bio :thumbsup:
> 
> All stand up contractors on the slate, you belong up there too.


Well don't expect a novel . After doing the same thing day in and day out for the last 30 years . There's not much to tell. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tntservices said:


> i honestly don't take it personal and 99.99% of the time am having a good time. Some people say i take it too serious, but in reality i don't take it serious at all. I enjoy challenging others and myself.
> 
> Someone said on a thread that is currently active that they enjoy that type of thread because they are the ones that they learn the most from, i agree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i wanna nominate jlsconstruction too:thumbsup:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Robie said:


> "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way – in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only.":laughing::laughing:


catching up on this thread.

holy S**t, you talk so goodly. you could write a book 
using those wurds.:blink:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> i wanna nominate jlsconstruction too:thumbsup:


How many people have you nominated this month Tom?


I just counted.
It is either 5 or 6


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Donohue Const said:


> Tnt
> I think he likes to argue, but in between all that is some pretty good info and knowledge!


wow, I never noticed anything between arguments.
I guess I better pay closer attention. :laughing:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Robie said:


> Amen to that. The information exchange...the camaraderie. It's all pretty amazing.
> I'm hooked.


So, let us reward YOU for all you help and input DAMNIT....

JD needs more than me to look up to. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Warren said:


> How many people have you nominated this month Tom?
> 
> 
> I just counted.
> It is either 5 or 6


well I was goin to say Warren but now forget it


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jaydee said:


> wow, I never noticed anything between arguments.
> I guess I better pay closer attention. :laughing:


Jealous?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I nominate blacktop. He's my favourite grumpy old guy.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> He's my favourite grumpy old guy.


I carry that title proudly ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Youngin' said:


> I nominate blacktop. He's my favourite grumpy old guy.


He's not grumpy.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> He's not grumpy.


I Ain't old either !!! :no: :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What, no masons on the list here... you guys need a stoner on the list for sure. 

I have a split nomination this time around between Bytor and CJkarl.

Both very well deserving masters of their trade.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I Ain't old either !!! :no: :whistling


Caught that, didn't you?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

superseal said:


> Both very well deserving masters of their trade.


As are you!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Caught that, didn't you?


Fighting that !!! :laughing:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

To be fair I think everyone on here is old. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I Ain't old either !!! :no: :whistling



Your not old, your experienced.




That's what my ol' man says anyways


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Youngin' said:


> To be fair I think everyone on here is old. :laughing:


Young whippersnapper.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Young whippersnapper.


Young whippersnapper.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Young whippersnapper.


I can't believe I turn 60 in an hour and 18 minutes.

2 years ago I was 35.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Robie said:


> I can't believe I turn 60 in an hour and 18 minutes.
> 
> 2 years ago I was 35.


Happy Birthday, hoss.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Young whippersnapper.


old fart....:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Young whippersnapper.


Go find your walker old man :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Go find your walker old man :whistling


That's supposed to be you. Why haven't you been here? :wheelchair:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm far from whippersnapper stage.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I almost missed this episode of Grumpy Old Men.

Geezers:whistling


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I would like to nominate the most under appreciated guy on Contractor talk. Ohio Home Doctor. I have been very inspired by this guy.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Edited because posted in wrong thread


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

If you have not yet nominated someone, NOW is the time to do it!


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

What the hell, I'll go with Robbie. Though with all the posting he does I'm not sure he has time to be a contractor. 

Just kidding Robbie, I'm with ya. Good luck.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Tomorrow is the final day to enter a nomination for our 1st quarter. If you haven't done so yet, enter your nomination NOW!


----------

